# en aras...



## lupei

Hola! Estaba leyendo un texto que me han mandado, y he encontrado: 

"La primera consideración pasará por [...], *en* *aras a* sacarle el mayor partido..."

El caso es que a mí me sonaba más "en aras de...". ¿Son ambas correctas? Y si no, ¿hay alguna diferencia? (aunque realmente sea una expresión en desuso, es bueno conocerlas).

Salu2, y gracias!


----------



## piquiqui

La R.A.E. sólo admite:
   en aras de ....
Saludos.


----------



## lupei

Gracias Piquiqui!


----------



## 140278

En aras de... = en pos de... 

Seguro que escribió ese texto algún traductor.


----------



## perrodelmal

yo no estoy tan seguro, he visto ambos...

En Google aparecen 89,600 sitios con la frase "en aras a", suena mucho como para ser incorrecto, no?

Y ahora, ¿quién podrá ayudarnos?


----------



## piquiqui

Me reitero en que la R.A.E. sólo admite ... en aras de... 
Ya hemos visto en muchísimas ocasiones que una expresión puede pasar al lenguaje coloquial de muy diversas formas, pero si queremos hablar correctamente el castellano, debemos ceñirnos a lo que dicen las autoridades y en España la máxima autoridad en lengua es la R.A.E.

Yo, al menos, es lo que intento hacer (aunque me queda mucho para conseguirlo  )

Saluditos.


----------



## perrodelmal

piquiqui said:
			
		

> y en España la máxima autoridad en lengua es la R.A.E.


Y en Latinoamérica quién??? 

Entonces debe ser un error de traducción de "in order *to*" "en aras *a*", no se me ocurre de dónde más pueda venir...


----------



## Castaña

¿Pero que significa esta expreción expresión?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también digo, y solamente he ecuchado, en aras de. Google da 835,000 resultados de "en aras de", y 235,000 de "en aras a".

Uno de esos enlaces: http://www.fundeu.es/Recomendacione...ENDACION&frmFontSize=2&frmIdRecomendacion=170


----------



## ROSANGELUS

piquiqui said:


> Me reitero en que la R.A.E. sólo admite ... en aras de...
> Ya hemos visto en muchísimas ocasiones que una expresión puede pasar al lenguaje coloquial de muy diversas formas, pero si queremos hablar correctamente el castellano, debemos ceñirnos a lo que dicen las autoridades y en España la máxima autoridad en lengua es la R.A.E.
> 
> Yo, al menos, es lo que intento hacer (aunque me queda mucho para conseguirlo  )
> 
> Saluditos.


Esa es una posición tuya, no necesariamente debemos compartirla...hemos visto en reiteradas ocasiones que no es así, entiendo que se va actualizando pero a veces se consiguen frases, palabras, etc. que tiene otros significados y en ocasiones que estan en uso y no aparecen...
La real academia es una autoridad, si, pero no solo en España, sino para todos los hispanohablantes...

me refiero a que si, es una autoridad, pero no hay que ponerse gringolas al respecto...



Castaña said:


> ¿Pero que significa esta expreción?


 
Se refiere a ir en pro de algo. con interes de conseguir algo...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy con *piquiqui*. 

La locución *en aras de* es la correcta y no *en aras a*. Pienso que si podemos hacerlo, no debemos perder la oportunidad de expresarnos mejor. ¿O no es por eso que estamos aquí? 

*En aras de* indica sacrificio de algo para conseguir otra cosa que se supone más importante que lo sacrificado. No es un mero sinónimo de *para*, o de *en pos de*, o de *en pro de*. Solo lo sería si ello supusiera sacrificio de otra cosa (*a fin de* -in order to- no tiene el mismo sentido).

_Perderé mi libertad en aras de la verdad. _

Que *en aras a *sea muy utilizado no significa que sea correcto. Una cosa es lo usual, lo frecuente, y otra muy distinta lo correcto. Pese a lo que se vea en Google (que, hasta prueba de lo contrario, aún no tiene la ascendencia de la RAE, por mucho que esta adolezca de lentitud).


----------



## MOMO2

Hola. Os pongo una frase, poco clara para mí, que contiene esta expresión que no encuentro en los diccionarios que tengo.

... puesto que ya no puede tener efecto y dando por reproducidas el resto de las alegaciones EN ARAS de la economía administrativa, finaliza el recurso solicitando que se tenga por presentado contra la resolución recurrida.


Ojalá podais ayudarme

Momo


----------



## Rayines

En aras quiere decir "con el objetivo de", "en pro" de algo.
"Hacía un gran sacrificio "en aras" de beneficiar a su familia".

En tu oración significa "en favor" .

*Aquí *encuentras la definición.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Está en el diccionario.





> *en **~**s de.* * 1.     * loc. prepos. En honor o en interés de


RAE
Y en el de la casa también 

Hasta luego


----------



## MOMO2

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Está en el diccionario.RAE
> Y en el de la casa también
> 
> Hasta luego


 
Gracias. Es que en el trabajo sólo tengo el Vox Mayor (y no lo lleva) y el Laura Tam.

Había pensado que fuera algo así. Ahora estoy segura.
Hasta otra
Momo


----------



## MOMO2

Rayines said:


> En aras quiere decir "con el objetivo de", "en pro" de algo.
> "Hacía un gran sacrificio "en aras" de beneficiar a su familia".
> 
> En tu oración significa "en favor" .
> 
> *Aquí *encuentras la definición.


 

Gracias Rayines. 
Debía estar muy cansada hoy, porque he mirado el dicc de WordReference y no lo había encontrado 

Hasta otra

Momo


----------



## Rayines

MOMO2 said:


> Gracias Rayines.
> Debía estar muy cansada hoy, porque he mirado el dicc de WordReference y no lo había encontrado
> 
> Hasta otra
> 
> Momo


Es que uno tiende a buscar la palabra así, con "s", pero los diccionarios nunca traen la definición en plural .


----------



## La silla del Sol

Gracias por su ayuda y la frase completa dice asi:  

Ella dará vuelta de página a una situación tensa en aras del amor que te profesa.

Chicos; Chicos ....no muy grandes:

Agradezco a todos y cada uno de Ustedes su granito de mostaza.... que tengan un gran fin de semana!!!!!!!


----------



## Sikundr

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,

¿Hay alguien que podría explicar el significado en "en aras"  Les proporciono el contexto.  

Qué Mario sentía mucho afecto hacia Pilar no lo había dudado nunca.  Y aunque siempre había estado dispuesta a que él le agradease, no podía evitar enfadarse o sentir desprecio hacía él cuando pensaba en la falta de resolución que le había hecho prea de los planes de sus amigos y además le habían hecho sacrificar su propia felicidad *en aras* de los planes de los otros.


----------



## Pinairun

Ara, es un altar.
En el altar se celebran sacrificios,
el sacrificio se realiza:

En interés de
En beneficio de

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Sikundr said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Hay alguien que podría explicar el significado en "en aras" Les proporciono el contexto.
> 
> Qué Mario sentía mucho afecto hacia Pilar no lo había dudado nunca. Y aunque siempre había estado dispuesta a que él le agradease, no podía evitar enfadarse o sentir desprecio hacía él cuando pensaba en la falta de resolución que le había hecho prea de los planes de sus amigos y además le habían hecho sacrificar su propia felicidad *en aras* de los planes de los otros.


 
Hola:

Mira que ya hay un hilo sobre esa frase:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=87257 

De todas maneras, suena un poco extraño su sentido en ese texto; personalmente, no la utilizaría, sino más bien un verbo como "facilitando", "permitiendo", "ayudando".

Pero es mi opinión por supuesto.

Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Ara" significa altar. Sacrificar A en aras de B significa literalmente "sacrificar A al dios B", y en sentido figurado, renunciar a A en beneficio de B. El sentido figurado es el único que queda, y podría decirse que es casi una frase hecha.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que no se trata de que se sacrifique algo, sino que se haga hago a favor, en interés o en honor de algo o alguien.

Es importante que nos pongamos de acuerdo, en aras de la tranquilidad.


----------



## Sikundr

¡Qué rápido he recibido una respuesta de varios miembros!  Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.


----------



## Alma Shofner

La palabra aras casi no se usa. Está en el himno nacional de México y es de donde la recuerdo : "¡Patria! ¡Patria! Tus hijos te juran
Exhalar en tus aras su aliento," (en tu beneficio, a tu favor, por ti?)
Saludos


----------



## ingafstef

Alma, 

en Venezuela se usa la palabra "en aras de" de la siguiente manera:

Si yo estoy vendiendo mi casa y a ti te interesa pero en este momento no tienes todo el dinero y tienes que negociar un prestamo, yo puedo congelar mi venta al tu entregarme un monto (digamos un 30% del valor) EN ARAS que se cierra la transaccion dentro de tanto tiempo o a tal fecha.  De no poder cumplir con este compromiso, legalmente tu pierdes esas aras porque se convierte en compansacion para mi por haber congelado la venta a tu favor y posiblemente perdido compradores y tiempo.  Ahora si cumples con la fecha establecida, entonces las ARAS seran descontados del monto total.  

O sea, as far as I know, en Venezuel "en aras" siempre es dando algo en garantia, si no cumples lo pierdes, y si cumples te lo devuelven. Asi es la ley.
Take care!

Prove me wrong and I will learn


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante ingafstef y suena lógico. Nosotros decimos en prenda o avalando (mmmm quizá no avalar) Pero sí suena lógico el uso como decir en pos de algo.
Saludos y gracias por la información


----------



## Clavelito

Hola ingafstef, 

Me parece que la figura a que hace mención es ARRAS, no ARAS. (Al menos, así es como se conoce la figura en derecho colombiano y como aparece, según lo he consultado, en libros de derecho civil venezolano).

En Colombia las arras funcionan así: si una persona le promete a otra que le venderá un inmueble, y después decide no hacerlo, lo que ha recibido como ARRAS debe devolverlo doblado.  Si la persona que decide deshacer el negocio es quien ha prometido comprar el inmueble, entonces pierde lo que haya pagado previamente como ARRAS.  Si ninguna de las partes deshace el negocio, lo dado en ARRAS no se devuelve, sino que se entiende pagado como parte del precio.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que Clavelito tiene razón. De hecho acá en la ceremonia religiosa del matrimonio se acostumbra que el hombre entregue a la mujer las arras, como símbolo que no faltará lo necesario en casa.

Según el DRAE:
*arras**.*
(Del lat. _arrhae_ o _arrhăbo_, y estos del gr. ἀρραβών).

*1. *f. pl. Cosa que se da como prenda o señal en algún contrato o concierto.
*2. *f. pl. Conjunto de las trece monedas que, al celebrarse el matrimonio religioso, sirven como símbolo de entrega, pasando de las manos del desposado a las de la desposada y viceversa.
*3. *f. pl. _Der._ Entrega de una parte del precio o depósito de una cantidad con la que se garantiza el cumplimiento de una obligación.


----------



## ingafstef

Hola,
si, Clavelitos tiene razón Toño, es *"en arras"* pero la explicación es correcta y eso es lo que importa -sin menospreciar la gramatica. Yo no trabajo/escribo/leo tanto en español y a veces tengo estos pequeñas lagunitas mentales.

Que tengan un lindo dia!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ingafstef said:


> Alma,
> 
> en Venezuela se usa la palabra "en aras de" de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Si yo estoy vendiendo mi casa y a ti te interesa pero en este momento no tienes todo el dinero y tienes que negociar un prestamo, yo puedo congelar mi venta al tu entregarme un monto (digamos un 30% del valor) EN ARAS que se cierra la transaccion dentro de tanto tiempo o a tal fecha. De no poder cumplir con este compromiso, legalmente tu pierdes esas aras porque se convierte en compansacion para mi por haber congelado la venta a tu favor y posiblemente perdido compradores y tiempo. Ahora si cumples con la fecha establecida, entonces las ARAS seran descontados del monto total.


Si, definitivamente se refería a arras...



ingafstef said:


> Hola,
> si, Clavelitos tiene razón Toño, es *"en arras"* pero la explicación es correcta y eso es lo que importa -sin menospreciar la gramatica. Yo no trabajo/escribo/leo tanto en español y a veces tengo estos pequeñas lagunitas mentales.
> 
> Que tengan un lindo dia!


la explicación de arras es correcta, pero la pregunta se refería a otra palabra, debes tener cuidado ya que participan personas que estan aprendiendo el idioma. Por lo tanto la gramática en este tipo de foros , si importa mucho

Saludos cordiales
Rosa


----------



## Agromax

piquiqui said:


> Me reitero en que la R.A.E. sólo admite ... en aras de...
> Ya hemos visto en muchísimas ocasiones que una expresión puede pasar al lenguaje coloquial de muy diversas formas, pero si queremos hablar correctamente el castellano, debemos ceñirnos a lo que dicen las autoridades y en España la máxima autoridad en lengua es la R.A.E.
> 
> Yo, al menos, es lo que intento hacer (aunque me queda mucho para conseguirlo  )
> 
> Saluditos.



Piquiqui tiene razón en una cosa... La R.A.E. es quien regula y dice que palabra o frase es oficial en la Lengua Castellana. Sin embargo, de seguirse usando la frase "en aras a", es probable que pronto se haga oficial en la R.A.E., tal como ha sucedido con muchas palabras acá en Chile y otros países de habla hispana , como por ejemplo "Achuntar" (dar en el blanco, acertar, etc) y "Lorear" (mirar, observar, etc), las cuales hoy en día se pueden encontrar en el Diccionario de la R.A.E. Situación impensable años atras, cuando se tachaba de ignorante  a quienes usaban palabras como estas. No obstante, hoy en día, estas palabras no constituyen un diálogo formal, son totalmente oficiales en la R.A.E. y queda a criterio de la persona usarlas o no.

Espero opiniones...Saludos cordiales


----------



## Pinairun

> *Achuntar*
> *1. *tr. *coloq.** vulg.*_ Bol._ y_ Chile._ Acertar, dar en el blanco


 


> *Lorear*
> *1. intr. vulg.*_ Chile._ Vigilar para advertir el peligro en acciones delictivas.
> *2. **intr*. *vulg*._ Chile._ Observar en espera de la oportunidad para actuar.
> *3. **intr*. *coloq*._ Ur._ Contar algo que debería haberse mantenido en secreto.


 
Es significativo que la RAE las califique de vulgares o coloquiales. A pesar de ello, las incorpora en el diccionario porque se usan, como infinidad de vocablos más.


----------



## Vampiro

Agromax said:
			
		

> Piquiqui tiene razón en una cosa... La R.A.E. es quien regula y dice que palabra o frase es oficial en la Lengua Castellana. Sin embargo, de seguirse usando la frase "en aras a", es probable que pronto se haga oficial en la R.A.E., tal como ha sucedido con muchas palabras acá en Chile y otros países de habla hispana , como por ejemplo "Achuntar" (dar en el blanco, acertar, etc) y "Lorear" (mirar, observar, etc), las cuales hoy en día se pueden encontrar en el Diccionario de la R.A.E. Situación impensable años atras, cuando se tachaba de ignorante a quienes usaban palabras como estas. No obstante, hoy en día, estas palabras no constituyen un diálogo formal, son totalmente oficiales en la R.A.E. y queda a criterio de la persona usarlas o no.


 
No entendí nada...
¿Dónde se usa "en aras a"?
¿En Chile?
Quizá por alguien que hable mal, pero aún así no lo he leído ni escuchado nunca.
¿Cómo puede alguien pensar que la expresión es correcta si hasta raspa el oído y hace arder los ojos?
Espero que alguien no me vaya a decir que porque está en el Google, bastión de la cultura de nuestros días. Al parecer el que más sabe es el que más rápido googlea... algo así como "el googleador más rápido del oeste".



			
				Pinairun said:
			
		

> Es significativo que la RAE las califique de vulgares o coloquiales. A pesar de ello, las incorpora en el diccionario porque se usan, como infinidad de vocablos más.


¿Y me quiere alguien decir para qué está, o qué regula la RAE, si todo lo termina incorporando al diccionario "porque se usa"?
Más que un diccionario, el DRAE comienza a parecer un catálogo de palabras.
Me pregunto cuánto tiempo tardarán en incorporar el verbo googlear (el pluscuamperfecto va a ser complicado)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

> Me pregunto cuánto tiempo tardarán en incorporar el verbo googlear.


 
Un día de estos, verás.

Sobre "achuntar" resulta que debe de ser un "préstamo" del caló (gitano), introducido en Cuba por los españoles (no sé si gitanos o no, andaluces desplazados a la isla que importaron vocablos adoptados con anterioridad en España).

En un artículo de la FUNDÉU


> El español hablado en Cuba, como es de esperar, no pudo escapar a este influjo «agitanador», por lo que en el habla coloquial popular —y más en la vulgar y la delincuencial— de nuestro país son numerosos los gitanismos. Como ejemplo de ello, a continuación relacionamos los siguientes: _acurdar_ (emborrachar), _achuntar_(avasallar),...


 

Pero ya nos estamos desviando del "en aras de", aunque sea en aras del conocimiento de las palabras por lo que nos desviamos.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y me quiere alguien decir para qué está, o qué regula la RAE, si todo lo termina incorporando al diccionario "porque se usa"?
> Más que un diccionario, el DRAE comienza a parecer un catálogo de palabras.


Eso mismo me pregunto yo.


----------



## MOMO2

perrodelmal said:


> yo no estoy tan seguro, he visto ambos...
> 
> En Google aparecen 89,600 sitios con la frase "en aras a", suena mucho como para ser incorrecto, no?
> 
> Y ahora, ¿quién podrá ayudarnos?


 

Ahora nos ayudarán los diccionarios. Yo he aprendido a no fiarme de google.


----------



## AlfredoL

En Argentina la expresión "en aras de..." es de uso infrecuente aunque no desconocida. Pero me sorprende que el diccionario on line de la R.A.E. no incluya la palabra "aras". ¿Por qué?
Agradeceré sus comentarios


----------



## Pinairun

Porque el Diccionario no recoge todas las formas derivadas de una palabra, las entradas  aparecen en singular, en masculino cuando tienen dos géneros, etc.: Ara.


> *en aras de*.
> 1. loc. prepos. En honor o en interés de.


 
Saludos


----------



## AlfredoL

Muchas gracias. Para tomar en cuenta la observación en términos generales.


----------



## Bricomaníaca

No sé si saldrá una regla de aquí, pero en mi opinión ambas con correctas y se emplean de forma indistinta sobre todo en el lenguaje escrito; la diferencia es la siguiente:

- "en aras a" + verbo
- "en aras de" + sustantivo

Por ejemplo:

- En aras a conseguir (...)
- En aras de la consecución (...)

Saludos.





lupei said:


> Hola! Estaba leyendo un texto que me han mandado, y he encontrado:
> 
> "La primera consideración pasará por [...], *en* *aras a* sacarle el mayor partido..."
> 
> El caso es que a mí me sonaba más "en aras de...". ¿Son ambas correctas? Y si no, ¿hay alguna diferencia? (aunque realmente sea una expresión en desuso, es bueno conocerlas).
> 
> Salu2, y gracias!


----------

